# Gennie vs solar power



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

i know this subject must have been discussed several times but i am considering buying a honda eu10i genny or a solar system which do you all think is the best ..the genny is £599 inc vat and delivery and at the moment i have been quoted £585 for a fitted solar panel from a company in poole who will be at the lincoln show soon .we usually use ehu when out but it would be nice to use more cl sites .. i would only use the genny to top the battery up with and so dont expect to be running it to long ( i am aware of the feelings about noisy gennys ) does anyone use the honda eu10i ...cheers


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

We have both. Have just returned from 23 day trip in generally pretty gloomy weather.

The panel did it's best, but on the really wet/cloudy days only returned about 1.5 amps per hour. Without the genny we would have run out of power(Our van is static for the entire period-we use a car to get around).

Solar- great in reasonably bright weather or if you are a low power user. Not so good in really poor light  

Genny- works anywhere/any conditions...but don't park too near the neighbours( we were on a CL which was largely empty so running the genny was O.K).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Genny*

Hello there,

Bit of a Tricky one, we have 2 x 80w solar panels and that suits us fine. Having said that, we spend at least six weeks on the Cote D'Azur.

I personaly have avoided a genny. Noisy. messy, heavy and fiddly.

Trev.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Chris wrote----The panel did it's best, but on the really wet/cloudy days only returned about 1.5 amps per hour. Without the genny we would have run out of power(Our van is static for the entire period-we use a car to get around).


What size panel were you using Chris? 1.5 amps per hour on a rainy day would be sufficient for me.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Rowley,

We have a 130W panel. In really good light it puts about 35-40 a/hs per day into the battery. On a grey day anyhting between 5-15 a/h. The genny we have is built in to the van. I probably would not have bought one but as it was included, it did get used a few times to give the batteries a boost. We have stayed on sites for up to 14 days using only the panel in good weather & been fine for power(we are quite heavy users running a laptop 6 hours plus per day(4.5A load).


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jonny,

We use the Honda EU20i and we are more than happy with it and it certainly enhances the freedom of motorhoming for us and of course the beauty of a generator is that you can still use any electrical items that are mains powered such as hair straightners, hair driers, mobile phone chargers, mobility scooters and even the microvave if need be! Now I know these things are not important to everyone and many folk scoff at those of us who use them but as I often say each to their own and what we all choose to use, have and do within our own motorhomes is down to us at the end of the day isn't it? For some of us, such equipment is very handy or even quite important and therefore a generator for them is a godsend for such times when they are not connected to an electric hook. Like I say, for us it just adds to the whole freedom of motorhome travel and we would be lost without it. 

I know a lot of people condem generators and I have witnessed many a heated debate regarding them but I think if used in the right place at the right time and with consideration shown towards others then generators certainly have their benefits and if like us, you love to wildcamp from time to time then a generator is a brilliant bit of kit and means you can be relatively self sufficient.

We have considered getting a solar panel fitted but as yet we have no idea where to go with it as we truly do not know which solar panel would be best for us. Most of our travelling is done in the winter months due to heavy work commitments during the summer and we question whether a solar panel would be a wise investment when there is not that much sun around and days are relatively short. We do tend to travel to Europe during the winter months for approx 6 - 8 weeks but even there the sunlight hours are very much reduced during the winter and so I think we need to do a little bit more homework on the benefits of solar panels for us before we finally commit ourselves. However those who we have spoken to who have solar panels fitted seem vey impressed with them and it certainly seems like the new solar panels that automatically search for the sun are getting good reviews.

So my personal advice to you would be to go for the Honda as compared to other gennys they are a lot quieter and they are so reliable too although my best friend has a Kipor suitcase generator and that seems just as quiet as our honda - but a lot less expensive to buy.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

PS Forgot to mention in my previous post ............ we have had our Honda generator adapted to work on gas now and it really is so much cleaner and cheaper to run than on petrol. Also as we have the Gaslow system fitted this means we connect our generator to the outside gas bbq point and run it directly from the 2 large Gaslow bottles. Not only is this more economical and means you have more than sufficient fuel to last you several days but you dont get the petrol fumes and petrol smell either!

Sue


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks everyone good information....sue , sounds a very good system that you have , another idea ..


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

As much solar panel as you can afford, then if you are super rich a Fuel cell which can work 24/7 but costs five times as much as a solar panel of similar output. If you have a generator make sure you stay with the traders at shows and don,t park within ear shot of me please. Especially at night.
There is no such thing as a quiet engine driven generator, just that some are not quite as noisy as others.

If however your say "sod them all" then the generator provides the best value for money when it comes to watts per £.

Many sites now limit the time a generator is allowed to operate to one or two hours in the morning and similarly in the late afternoon. Thats all.

C.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Jonnyro,

On this forum you will certainly get both sides of every argument (and so it should be) I come down in favour of solar panels as in my experience if you get the biggest you can afford then you won't go far wrong. We have both solar and gennie and we hardly ever use the gennie. In summer we get around 14+ amps per hour and over a good day can get over 120 amps in the batteries. In winter that drops back to around 40/45 amps. However in UK we only get between 10 and 15 amps (many days less than 5)

Like Sue we also like our creature comforts and are very heavy users of mains power. We like our microwave, coffee perc, toaster, kettle, tv, hair things, laptop and camera chargers. We put in extra leisure batteries and during 6 weeks last summer in S of France never needed EHU or genny once. We went to Italy and France in Jan through to March this year and again never needed the genny once. That said in winter in UK we have found Solar panels pretty useless

If I was to start over again and money was not a concern then I would probably go for the Efoy Fuel cell option - but at £1800 to £2600 you can buy several gennies or even a lifetimes EHU

Pete


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We are fairly low power users, have 2 Leisure 85Ah Leisure Batteries, an 80W Solar Panel (Biggest I could fit in the available space), and also have an Honda EU10i Genny.

In summer, the Solar Panel is O.K. for our needs, but the Genny is good for other times. The combination of both gives us maximum freedom of choice.

As far as equipment is concerned, In the first instance I would be inclined to fit a pair of Batteries of as large a capacity as can be accommodated after that a Solar Panel - again as large as can be afforded and/or accommodated, and finally a Generator.
To carry a Genny purely for Battery Charging is wasteful, and if space allows the 20i genny would be best as it is able to power most of the normal equipment in the 'van.

Whatever route you take is unlikely to be cost effective, but the extra freedom is priceless.

As far as Genny noise is concerned, much everyday background noise (such as emanates from some vans when the wine is flowing!) is greater than that produced by the Honda type generators, and personally I don't find the sound unpleasant. 
If we are on a site which has an EHU and we require extra power such as in cooler weather, we use it in preference to the generator.

I appreciate some people are almost paranoid about generator noise, and consideration should be given to those nearby - but neither should others dictate what you do.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

RobMD said:


> As far as Genny noise is concerned, much everyday background noise (such as emanates from some vans when the wine is flowing!) is greater than that produced by the Honda type generators, and personally I don't find the sound unpleasant.
> If we are on a site which has an EHU and we require extra power such as in cooler weather, we use it in preference to the generator.
> 
> I appreciate some people are almost paranoid about generator noise, and consideration should be given to those nearby - but neither should others dictate what you do.


Given the choice, wine flowing any evening.

We stayed at Birmingham NEC two years ago, parked next to an RV. The genny dronned for hours. Okay we were next to a Major Airport and the Rail Line, but the bloody thing drove us mad to a point where I was considering giving them a knock. Just after midnight it went silent.

Cavaliere Aire, last year couple next to us had a Honda Eu10i going all day, not too bad but an hour at night was worse.

Now we have stayed many a night next to late night party people and to be fair it is usually by candle light. Indeed on most occasions they have done a fair bit to keep the noise down. But it aint going to happen is it, everyone else is stacking ZZZzzz, just the gentle breeze all it needs is a loud fart form a >10:30pm late night owl and all hell breaks loose.

Thats my bit,
Trev.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Always a tricky subject this one. Over Xmas we stayed a few days on a free aire at Port St Louis du Rhone. The ehu box had been smashed so out of order and at 5pm nearly all the motorhomes either started up generators or the vehicles engines in order to top up batteries. Most were French plated 'vans but there was some Belgian and Dutch. 
We joined in this practice, as we had no choice, ran the 'vans engine for an hour or so. It is a very expensive way to top up batteries! We now have a gennie for this purpose, much cheaper in the long run.
By 6.30pm(ish) the site was quiet again, I guess that was because most on site were retired couples and settling down to the evening meal. The noise inconvenience was minimal as you could not hear much more than your own unit (there were 14 on site). 
I would guess the noise issue is down to respect of others, running a genny or engine at around 5pm when people are preparing food or getting back after a day out is far less inconvenient than running it half the night or at 6am. If your batteries need more than an hour a day to top up maybe new batteries are the way forward? Or LED bulbs.
Maybe I will get a bigger 'van one day and put a solar panel on it or the EFOY will get to a reasonable price.
Regards Rob.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

We have a 1kv Kippor and when there is no EHU we run it for 2 1/2 hours from 4pm till about 6 30. This allows us to cook our meal on the Remoska and charges the battery allowing us to run 12v tele, Sky box, pooter and lights. I'll never understand why people have to run them all day or late evening.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Honda*

We have a Honda 2KW inverter type (suitcase) and we have had it for 2 years and very rarely use it, infact we have used it more for other people than for us. 8O 
It is quiet but heavy but is peace of mind for any emergency!
Would I buy again??? :?: 
Yes I would buy a inverter type genny, but I would most likely buy a Kippor as a lot cheaper.  
Depending on what I wanted to run, I may buy the smaller 1KW size.
If all you want is to charge the batteries, the 1 KW would be the size to have, but if you want to kick in a microwave or fan heater or dare I say a hairdryer  , then I think the larger size would be needed 
I think that the gas idea as mentioned above is quite good as then no petrol smell at all 
When I open the locker where the genny is kept, I can smell petrol, however when the locker is shut, no smell can be detected in the m/h so it is not a problem for us  
Oh, we got the genny because we wild quite a bit, but still don't use it much  
Hope this helps


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

*H*

We have a honda ex350 generator that is small enought to fit in the beeny box, 2x 85ah batteries and a 13w siutcase solar panel.

We always go to Scotland in the summer and wild camp for 10 days. At other times I also avoid EHU's and save the £3 a night, especially in summer.

The genorator was used once in the last 2 years.

It would be solar for me if my choice.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Generators or Solar? or both*

 Buon giorno tutti,
would love to have an Efoy built in, or perhaps a gas-powered Gasperini Self Energy system. Since I can't afford either, I too have a cheap but effective Kipor. Also have a suitcase solar panel. When EHU is not available, I just cut back on 230 V. consumption. The only time I've needed to use the Kipor over an hour was one very wet cold and windy December evening on the Calais dockside aire. If you have the room on the roof then a big solar panel is no doubt the best bet if it is costing more or less the same as the Honda gennie. On the other hand a cheaper Kipor gennie gives you more flexibility. Use it with discretion and you shouldn't upset anybody. I know people get really uptight about generators; but then again I get really uptight about them silly flags that lots of m/homers fly at rallies that often make more rattling and snapping noises than my Kipor :roll: but I wouldn't dream of objecting to them!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> As much solar panel as you can afford, then if you are super rich a Fuel cell which can work 24/7 but costs five times as much as a solar panel of similar output. If you have a generator make sure you stay with the traders at shows and don,t park within ear shot of me please. Especially at night.
> There is no such thing as a quiet engine driven generator, just that some are not quite as noisy as others.
> 
> If however your say "sod them all" then the generator provides the best value for money when it comes to watts per £.
> ...


Oh dear you sound an angry man Clive! Let us know where you are going to be pitched at such shows (maybe you could have a special flag made that advertised your objection to generator use or something flying from your van) and then those of us who choose to use generators can make sure we keep well out of your earshot and your personal space! As for you sending us to camp with the traders Clive - mmmn bit cheeky of you that if you ask me, especially as we will have no doubt paid the same camping fees for the weekend as you? Plus, not being rude when I say this - but who are you to dictate where we all should camp?

I am sure most motorhomers who use generators and attend such events do not wish to have their weekend marred or risk upsetting you or others by their actions as let's face it, life is far too short to be feuding uneccasarily with folk isn't it? I believe when people go away for a pleasant weekend break most of us would really hate to be faced with anger and hostility from someone such as yourself who clearly disapproves and I cannot think of anything more unpleasant to happen. However, thankfully up to now we have never come across anything like this from anyone and we have always ended up when attending such events getting on famously with everyone around us and a lovely time has been had by all. May I also say that I truly do not believe that many folk who choose to use a generator occasionally suffer from the "sod them all" mentality that you so eloquently refer to in your post and I object strongly to any insuation that many of us have no regard for others!

Generators certainly have their use and they are not illegal pieces of equipment by any means and as yet, as far as I know they have not been banned from being used at outdoor events that do not provide EHU facilities such as motorhome shows and rallies etc and therefore the organisers of such events do acutally permit folk to use them. Of course, as is only fair and right, anyone choosing to use one is expected to use them during certain times of the day only and to show consideration and respect to others and in the vast majority of cases I would say that most generator users do not abuse this rule.

I dont think any person who either owns or is contemplating purchasing a generator is under the illusion that any model is "quiet" Clive and I think most of us are intellligent enough to realise this and know that that there are differing models available and as you correctly point out, some models are less "noisy" than others. In my humble opinion the Honda, which was the model the original poster was enquiring about are one of the least "noisy" models available on the market and I hope my own findings regarding our own Honda EU20i were of some help to him in his decision.

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sue,

He's a harmless pussy when you get to know him - it's just he likes to create the opposite impression of him vs the ROW 

"As for you sending us to camp with the traders Clive - mmmn bit cheeky of you that if you ask me, especially as we will have no doubt paid the same camping fees for the weekend as you?"

Er, no, I can guaranterr averaged over the year you are well out on that one! Master of the freebies is our Clive 

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Sue,
> 
> He's a harmless pussy when you get to know him - it's just he likes to create the opposite impression of him vs the ROW
> 
> ...


"Harmless Pussy when you get to know him" Mmm OK Dave, I believe you but as he wont let us dreadful genny users park near him, I doubt whether he will ever give us the time of day! :lol:

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Play him at his own game - smile sweetly as you offer him some free earplugs. He won't be able to resist


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

OK back on topic  

I have both a generator and PV panel (solar panel). In the UK in since mid April I have not had to use the generator to charge the Leisure batteries, though I have had to use it to vacuum, use the microwave and charge certain devices.

My daily battery usage is between 30 and 40 amps: computer, TV, Satellite Dish etc. The leisure batteries and PV panel are sized to allow about 3 days of awful weather before I get to the magic 50% charge level. I am hoping that once I get further south (France/Spain) that I will need the generator less and be able to rely on only the PV system.

My PV Panel tilts (but doesn't follow the sun) and this gives a noticably higher charging rate than when laid flat (provided its pointing in the right direction).

You will need to calculate your usage requirements, location etc and make your own decision. If your budget will stretch to it, go for both. If you decide on a generator factor in the cost of fuel!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Play him at his own game - smile sweetly as you offer him some free earplugs. He won't be able to resist


Well Dave, he might get the wrong impression if some strange woman keeps smiling sweetly at him and offering him things for FREE! Ha ha! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi John,

We have considered Solar Panels but there are so many different ones on the market and at so many different prices that it is rather confusing. To simplify things can you or someone else advise us as to which Solar Panel system would be best for us bearing in mind that we get to travel in our motorhome mostly during the autumn and winter months. We do head towards Europe in the winter for a few weeks but we also like to tour around the UK during the colder months too.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sue,

In your case I wouldn't bother unless I were well flushed with oodles of roofspace 

You would get far more bang for your buck with another battery, and depending on your moving habits, a battery-to-battery charger.

Dave


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sue,

There are a number of factors which will influence your choice of PV panel so I can only make general recommendations based on my experience.

You will need to know how much power you use on average and also your maximum power requirements. How long you want to run on batteries if there is no EHU and no sun (or very little sun) available. Which latitudes you will be visiting etc.

For lower light levels (i.e. winter and northern latitudes)

1. Buy the biggest (most power output) you can afford.
2. Try to get one that will track the sun as you will get more power for a longer period even on cloudy days. Alden Solar
3. If using flat PV panel get a suitable regulator that is also a proper battery charger/conditioner (e.g. a Steca)
4. Rate your batteries correctly.

For example if you use on average 40 amps a day and want to wild camp without sun (i.e. above the artic circle), EHU and no generator for 5 days you need at least a 400 amp leisure battery bank. 8O (This doesn't take into account temperature)

I would go so far as to say that in Scandanavian and Baltic countries in winter, a PV system would be virtually useless for most of the time.

Once you got back into suitable strong sunlight, using the above example, you would also need a PV system capable of approximately 400w to be able to charge the battery bank while off EHU. According to the blurb, a single Alden Solar Tracker should be able to recharge a 400 amp leisure battery system as they claim up to 5x the output of a normal PV panel but, I have no experience of this and would be sceptical of such claims.

The best you can hope for is sunny weather. The more sun you can get the better any PV system will perform.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi sue your information is very useful thanks a alot ..i have a bugle hanging in my motorhome that i play very badly its got clives name all over it so if i happen to bump into him at a show ( im sure he will be the one camped on his own ) i will let him know what noise is..


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Site rules*

Just been to the Peterborough showground, and the owners stipulated, diesel gennies only ! That made a lot of people very unhappy.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That sounds like sophisticated discrimination. A bit like "No twin axles or over 3.5 tonnes" really means "no gypsies".

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

JQL said:


> Sue,
> 
> There are a number of factors which will influence your choice of PV panel so I can only make general recommendations based on my experience.
> 
> ...


Ooh heck John I think I need to be a member of MENSA to figure all that out  and science and maths were never my strong points at school 

Maybe getting extra leisure batteries fitted, as Dave suggests and sticking with our honda genny is the answer for us as it doesn't sound like we will benefit that much from solar panels during the winter months and sadly until we retire or win the lottery we cannot take advantage of the wonderful english summers and the glorious british sunshine (that's a laugh looking at the weather of late) :roll:

Anyway, thanks for your help and information and it sure sounds like you know your stuff!

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

jonnyro said:


> hi sue your information is very useful thanks a alot ..i have a bugle hanging in my motorhome that i play very badly its got clives name all over it so if i happen to bump into him at a show ( im sure he will be the one camped on his own ) i will let him know what noise is..


You are welcome jonny, am just glad I was of some help.

I hope when Clive reads your reply regarding your bugle, it brings out the "pussycat" in him and then you and he can form a duet and give us all a rendition of the "cats chorus!" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Sue,

To keep it simple so to speak

1. if using Solar in this country during winter for any length of time then unless you are made of money then forget it as you would need a panel or panels that would cost you a fortune - like in excess of £1500 as you would need something like at least 2/300watts

2. If you do go south for the winter then Solar is definately worth considering but to be pretty self sufficient you would need to spend at least £500 even if hubby fitted them.

3. The Alden Phenix is a good system, much better in winter than a single similar sized flat panel but it isn't 5 times as good. Maybe 3 times in good weather but we don't get good weather in winter so....

4. Efoy fuel cell - very good all rounder but again expensive if you can afford it

6. My advice would be to go for a single Solar panel (as big as you can afford) and hang on to the genny for the rainny days

Pete


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete,

Will bear it in mind and let my hubby know what everyone has advised (he will no doubt understand what you are all telling me) and if its a path he thinks is worth us going down, then I guess he will take it further.

Just wish the weather would improve as I am itching to grab a few days away somewhere but what with work and this awful rain etc it seems everything is against us. Still, never mind surely the sun will shine soon ............ wont it? :roll: 

Sue


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi jonnyro We have 2 x 85ah leisure batteries and a kiper generator and go for 3 / 4 days no problem on the batteries and normally move on after that, and that charges them our generator gets little use. We take it everywhere we are in Denmark on sites with E/H but even when we were on stellplatz in germany if we only stay a few days we dont bother with electric, the only time we use it is when we go to shows but last time we never needed it. I would say have 2 batteries then take it from there.I think solar is a lot of money for something that only works sometimes.Were we are at the moment there is lots of sun and if there was a pitch with shade we would have gone for it! Re :Sonesta keep your genny I think that was your other half we spoke to at Peterborough with the gas adaptor very good stick with it.We were at a secret place with a German a week ago and they are solar mad but he even takes his generator with him after September, and solar panels are not that light my generator is 14 kg plug petrol but we don't have to take it if we are pushed for weight and don't need it.Bob. :idea:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Noisy*

Hello Sue and all,

I am not completely anti generator, I just think they can be a real pain in the hands of the "could not give a hoot brigade". I have also found that the very same are often the first to complain should one of their neighbours decide to have a late night drink.

Do we realy need so much power as to warrant a generator?

If so, could someone please give me a few examples?

Trev.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

'Do we realy need so much power as to warrant a generator? 

If so, could someone please give me a few examples?'


It depends what you use your van for I suppose. We are self-employed & often run our business on the road for weeks at a time. As we are IT based, we need to run laptop computers for quite a few hours on some days. 

Solar power is great most of the time, but recently, off EHU, we were only getting 5-10 amps per day back into leisure batts. Without the Genny as back up we would have run out of power, so we used it, responsibly to help us through a few grey days until the sun shone again & our 130w panel did the business for us. Max runtime was 1.5 hours every couple of days & I could not hear anything if more than 50 feet from our van :wink: 

Everyones power needs are different & there is no 'one size fits all' when MHing.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Has anyone tried a wind generator at all? Seems to work on the boats along the canals


stew


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Stew,

I looked at wind generators. Apparently, they can be extremely noisy if they are not effectively isolated from the van(sounds like a helicopter hovering overhead 8O ). The smaller ones only trickle charge. To get a decent return you would need one of the larger ones & they are quite heavy beasts....wouldn't have helped us much on our recent CL stay as it was wet/grey but with no wind either


----------



## 96057 (Aug 18, 2005)

Indeed someone has tried a wind generator.

I run an Air-X wind charger, I kitesurf and follow the wind when on holiday so powering it is not a problem. In lay speak you need a wind in excess of 15 mph to get any decent return from it. However in god wind 15-20 mph I get somewhere in the region of 5-10 amps out of it. Please bear in mind that it tends to 'track' somewhat so if you imagin the ammeter 'bouncing' up to 5 amps and back that is a better description.

There are other issues to do with running this system and if anyone is interested I'll give it some thoughts and take some pics etc. and describe the system, pros, cons etc.

I have cheated and have a stupidly large battery bank to play with 2 x 110 AMP leisures coupled to 2 x 85 AMP leisures, so we can go it alone and not care what we do! Just because I can recharge in a howling gale in the middle of the night doesn't mean I want to set it up then!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bobandjane said:


> they are solar mad but he even takes his generator with him after September, and solar panels are not that light my generator is 14 kg plug petrol but we don't have to take it if we are pushed for weight and don't need it.Bob. :idea:


Surely you can't be comparing the weight of a solar panel to a generator. The fuel alone outweighs a 85 watt generator.

Solar panels are at their most efficient when in a sunny ,cold climate. I have used mine in conjunction with a 100 a/h battery right through the winter.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Noisy*



teemyob said:


> Hello Sue and all,
> 
> I am not completely anti generator, I just think they can be a real pain in the hands of the "could not give a hoot brigade". I have also found that the very same are often the first to complain should one of their neighbours decide to have a late night drink.
> 
> ...


Hi Trev,

I suppose like most things in life, if in the wrong hands a lot of things can be a pain but on the whole I think most generator users realise they have to consider their neighbours and so thankfully the ignorant ones are few and far between!

As for needing so much power I suppose that is again one of those things in life that is purely down to the individual and not something that applies to every motorhome owner. A mobility scooter user for example would find the need for generator power essential if they were on a site without electric hook ups. Also, for many people having all their home comforts to hand makes their motorhoming experience so much more comfortable and enjoyable and it is being able to have all of this, that turns their motorhome into a luxury apartment on wheels. I personally love this side of motorhoming and really love the fact that wherever we go, be it abroad or in the UK we have all the facilities of home with us. Whereas others relish the more back to basics and simplisitc approach and therefore require far less power. It's an individual thing and we all have our own ideas and preferences don't we and what suits one does not always suit another and vise versa? I think in life we all make our choices and providing we respect that we all have differing needs and requiremnts there are ample options for everyone.

Oh isn't motorhoming fun?

Sue


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Here,s a genuine tale for Sue
To let you know what generators can do,
Twas near the end of a certain show,
Many people had decided to go,
But in the area that we were within,
Was just a couple of hackers to begin,
It was in an area that was marked out for the team
PRESStigious place and we all kept it clean.
But the two of us who stayed over another night
Were alarmed by a trader who gave us a fright
He pulled his demountable from inside the show,
And parked right close up to us and no more did go.
Its not worth the bother I said to my mate.
The tapes all removed as was the MMM plate,
Why he did not use the acres of spare space
But park right alongside my privelidged place.
By now its gone 10 in the evening and demountables well pitched,
Then outside the bloke comes and from locker departed
A cheap old generator which he duly started,
Then chained it to bumper before going inside,
I thought soon our minds would collide.
I knocked on the door and asked for some peace,
But "he was entitled" he said from his face.
Why do you park so close to our space?
There are places for traders where noise they can make.
But right next to me is not one to take, 
On the show site they can run generators all day,
Its frequently necessary to support what they say,
But once in a camping bit and late its taboo.
Especially at night when sleep I will do.
But more words I had with this bloke and his wife
I was after all getting it from my own trouble and strife.
Eventually message he got and took of like a rocket
And we went to bed and nowt rhymes with rocket!

C.


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> I was after all getting it from my own trouble and strife.
> Eventually message he got and took of like a rocket
> And we went to bed and nowt rhymes with rocket!
> C.


Eventually message he got and took of like a rocket
And so to bed and slept soundly as mice in an old coat pocket!

Carol :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> And we went to bed and nowt rhymes with rocket!


And elsewhere, with his gennie, he powered up his socket!

Gerald


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> And elsewhere, with his gennie, he powered up his socket!
> Gerald


 :lol: :lol: mopping up my keyboard.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Meow!
C.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Generator vs Solar*

I cannot speak from experience as I have neither Solar nor Gennie. However, I have done a bit of research in considering an installation and offer the following - I don't think anyone has mentioned it so far. If your Hymer (like mine) has a Schaudt Electroblock charge-controller, be very careful about plugging a generator directly into the normal mains hook-up inlet. I have heard tales of this practise frying the Electroblock and that will cost you a lot more than a few hook-up fees to replace. I know the Honda gennie has an inverter - stabilised output, but if you have not checked this issue so far, I would get some authoritative advice first.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your little ditty Clive - here is a little one from me in return. 

*AN ODE TO CLIVE by Sue*

Clive and his missus were away on a break, enjoying the peace and the rest
When out of the blue a new neighbour moved in and poor Clive's patience was put to the test!
Out came an old genny, all noisy and loud, their silence was suddenly spoiled
And so out popped our Clive all angry and red, his blood certainly raging and boiled!

"Shut that thing up" Clive pleaded and begged "can't you see that we're trying to sleep?"
"Why come so close when there's acres of space? Go way! Clear off! .......... Bleep! Bleep! Bleep!"
The guy did a runner and fled like the wind, keen to search for fresh pastures anew
So Clive dusted his hands thanking God he had gone and returned back to his pitch with a view!

Seriously though, I do see your point but this guy must have been taking the pee?
His actions were odd and not quite the norm and of that I am sure you'd agree?
So, despite your bad luck on that star spangled night your encounter was quite strange and bizarre
And if ever we meet and our genny comes out I promise it will be from afar.

If you run out of power at your next MMM meet and we are pitched up somewhere near or close by
Please knock on our door with your mug in your hand and we will welcome you in with a "Hi"
I'll offer you a seat and make you a brew, perhaps even some cake made by me Sue
And if you would like, I will kindly allow you to plug in your EHU too!

Sue :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Brilliant! Absolutely brilliant.

Thanks Sue (on behalf of all considerate gennie users everywhere)


----------



## happyoldman (Jun 12, 2008)

I would definatly take the solar option. having had a genny you do get the odd complaint im all for the easy life so solar every time for me.

Paul


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Sue you're a dream and I really did not mean
To wind up anybody at all. _(Well not too much anyway!)_
But generators have the power if run at late hour
To drive me all the way up the wall.
But your offer I take and I will try to make
A meet up with you at a show,
At Lincoln lets make our hands there to shake
Or MHF corner I go.

C.

Serious note
In pecking order
1) Hookup
2) Bigger batteries
3) Solar Panel
3) Fuel cell _(and soon its not just Efoy!)_
4) Genny (if you really must)


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh Clive it would be nice to meet you and your wife 
At Lincoln's mid summer show
But at the moment we find we just aint got the tiime
So some other date we will go.

So the corner can wait as your now my new mate
and I dont like to see my friends sad
and I promise you this with a hug and a kiss
that your poem has made me feel glad.  

Sue


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I have'nt enjoyed a thread so much in a long time  

D.


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

I have quite a large MH, with all the mod-cons, which therefore consumes a lot of power. After much research (which included taking advice from others more experienced, including one very well known and respected poster on this forum) I was advised against fitting solar panels because of the cost/benefit ratio.

This makes sense to me because in the winter, when you need most power, the sun doesn't come out to play. The converse is true during summer with plenty of solar power available but it isn't much needed!

I, therefore, bought a Honda Eu20i to use IF and WHEN I need it. Instant power on tap. With 2 x 145 a/h leisure batteries this, I hope, won't be too often. But the peace of mind is priceless. Also, if you store your cherished vehicle during winter in a place with no EHU (like my CASSOA site) you can use the gennie to power electric tools, etc. It's a very useful and flexible piece of equipment.

I prefer to wild camp but occasionally may stay at a site. I have no intention of using it to cause a nuisance but see no reason not to use it if absolutely necessary and during the daylight hours of, say 10:00 am and 2:00 pm.

It strikes me that there are some NIMBYs amongst us. If you 'buy into' this camping lifestyle in the 21st century, one must surely accept all (well, most!) that goes with it. Decrying the use of gennies totally and marginalising those that use them 'consideratley' is rather like those who bought houses near London Airport and then complain about the noise of the airplanes!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I must say I lean towards your argument here. I find it bizarre that there are some on the forum whom wild camp, some who dont, some have new motorhomes, some used, some have well, you get the picture, theres lots of differences, anyway, despite the differences in style or use of the vehicles, everybody seems predominently supportive, and stuff. But not when it comes to using solar or gennie.

I have a vehicle which loves a bit of leccy, for the air con, power, laptops satellite, and all the other bits and bobs, I thing I'd need a solar panel the size of wembley to power my stuff. If everyone goes motorhoming for the freedom of choice, why not extend that to if you use a gennie or not?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pelicanpete said:


> This makes sense to me because in the winter, when you need most power, the sun doesn't come out to play. The converse is true during summer with plenty of solar power available but it isn't much needed!


How annoyingly true :wink:



pelicanpete said:


> I have no intention of using it to cause a nuisance but see no reason not to use it if absolutely necessary and during the daylight hours of, say 10:00 am and 2:00 pm.


I don't think anyone can complain at that. It's a bit irritating if you're within range of whatever noise it makes, but we all have to give and take, I think.



pelicanpete said:


> Decrying the use of gennies totally and marginalising those that use them 'consideratley' is rather like those who bought houses near London Airport and then complain about the noise of the airplanes!


Assuming that they don't suddenly decide to build a runway in your back garden :evil:

But I think you're right, Pete. There is a huge range of different ways we enjoy our hobby, and it never ceases to amaze me that on MHF, we have members with the smallest Panel Van Conversions, rubbing shoulders (in a cyberspacey sort of way) with members who have huge RVs. Tolerance and consideration should be paramount, IMO.

We'll be going the solar panel route soon, because it suits us at the moment, but in the future our touring style may well change, and I reserve the right to buy a small gennie and stick it away in a locker 'just in case'.

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I agree with all you laid back and fair minded people entirely and I say "Live and let live (within reason) Lol. You are a long time pushing up them there daisies and life is for living I say and as long as you are not harming or hurting anyone else or asking anyone else to foot your bills then just do your own thing and make the most of your life. Grab it with both hands I say and don't let go until the very last second!

So ................ let's all we motorhomers set an example of how fantastic life can and could be and how, no matter what our preferences and tastes are we can still all get along together and accept one and other for what and who we are? If we show kindness, compromise, respect and consideration to everyone we meet then what a wonderful world we can all share and how much nicer than being all stressed out over small, petty and pointless things?

Right ............... I must get off to work now!

Byeee.

Sue x


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Life aint serious, its for living!


----------



## martyns (Dec 9, 2006)

I have one, had it for 3 years and not used much...i used to own a kipor which ran lovely, but the fuel pump packed up. I was persuaded by my brother to buy the Honda 10i, what a huge mistake, it has always ran rough, I got it out ready for this season and would only run with choke on...took it to honda generator service centre, 5 days and £66 later, it now runs ok with the choke off but the auto throttle stays stuck on fast when the load is reduced...what a load of crap.
Wish I had bought a 2kw Kipor.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*genny noise*

if you have a decent van you cant hear a genny unless its stuck rite next to your van. i have a honda genny and i wudnt be without it.if you go no hook up in winter you cant manage without one in summer solar takes over u wont need the genny thats it in a nut shell thanks tude


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Solar or Gennie*

Hi, the consensus here is pretty much where we have ended up. We have a Honda 2.0i, twin leisure batteries and twin 130 watt solar. Even with 260 watt, you still produce less charge than you think you will. 
In summer, the charge controller on a Hymer system relates the allowed amperage to the charge state of the battery, so if you are 70% charged on a sunny day, it doesnt allow the 18 or 20 amps available through.

First, second battery and spend odd days on hook up. Then solar, as big as you can afford then gennie.

Phil K


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh,
Forgot to mention we also have a Honda genny, its got some peculiar electronics with it, its stuffed in its own box, bolted under the van and called a Dometic TEC 29. It came with the van when we bought it. I do feel guilty when the wife uses it to make toast or run the microwave to make custard!. But I LOVE custard!

Perhaps see some of you at the NEC next week?

C.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Cor Blimey 'ole' Riley - this is a old resurrected topic innit? 

Since this topic we have now bought a new MH which we've had fitted with an onboard LPG powered Gasperini generator and honestly, this generator is absolutely FANTASTIC! It is also very quiet compared to the Honda EU20i suitcase generator which we used with our previous MH but that said, we NEVER found the Honda that noisy anyway and personally we were impressed with the Honda's overall peformance. But the Gasperini is in a league of its own and we cannot praise it enough. We have 2 large leisure batteries and a 2kw sinewave inverter, plus we've also had a 135 Watt Kyocera Solar Panel fitted to this van and this is our first ever experience of Solar Power. Last summer whilst touring around France for 4 weeks, we discovered that thanks to the Solar Panel, we hardly had to use the onboard generator at all.

Sue


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Honda Eu10i*

Hello, Re Honda EU10i,
I have a Honda EU10i for sale and its as new £440.

Mike.


----------

